# 68L (18G) Tank Kribensis pair with Rosy Barbs?



## JetPee (Jul 3, 2014)

I have a 2 foot 68L (18G) tank with 6 white cloud minnows, 4 rosy barbs and 4 guppies in it, i'm thinking about selling/giving away the guppies and white clouds, but would the rosy barbs be ok with the Kribensis pair? I have a pot as a cave and many rocks as caves for the kribensis pair. Not too sure about where/how to get rid of my other fish either. Also would 2-3 small bristlenose catfish be ok with them? (when I say small i mean about 1.5cm-2cm) Because I know someone who can give me a few of them. If the kribensis pair isnt a good idea then what are any other cichlids that would be better?
Thank you 
P.S I have never had cichlids before but know how to care for them.


----------



## JetPee (Jul 3, 2014)

Geez, look at all of these replies.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'll move this to another section to see if you can get some answers.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

18 gallons seems small for a pair of Kribs since they really aren't dwarf cichlids and can get aggressive when spawning. I think that should upgrade to a larger tank. Believe it or not, larger tanks are easier to maintain and are more stable.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi the tank is definitevely too small for thids fish.
xris


----------

